
Show HN: Radiobar (MacOS) – Open source app to stream radio in your menubar - mdbraber
https://github.com/mdbraber/radiobar
======
mdbraber
I enjoy listening to streaming / online radio and easily switch channels,
on/off etc using my keyboard. I used to use a very old version of fStream to
do so, but that doesn't work anymore under macOS Mojave.

So I've forked wass3r/RadioBar to build a simple, small open source menubar
app for macOS to listen to online radio. It includes a simple script to switch
channels, pause/resume etc. (which can be used with Alfred or other launcher).

Built with Python, rumps and vlc.

